# Delta Q3 40-650 Scroll Saw



## ArtistryinWood

Nice find Greg, i have the first year model still going strong, got it after i burned out my Delta 16" 2 speed.

A little tip, the C-ARM has some under/over cut, I shimmed the front of the table so the blade was at 90 degrees at the top of the upstroke thus eliminating the undercut. I also put some sand bags on the lower tray to dampen any vibration.

Andrew


----------



## JeremyM

Good find there. I have been looking for a decent scroll saw, think I will check craigslist. Thanks for the review


----------

